# x Stunden-Rennen



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Februar 2019)

Nabend,

bin letztes Jahr durch Zufall in die 12h von Külsheim geworfen worden und fand es total genial. Solche Ausdauer-Geschichten sind wohl genau mein Ding.

Die beiden hier:
www.rkcc-mtb.dk/deutsch
www.12h-rc-schnaittachtal.de
stehen auch schon auf der Liste.

Gibt es sowas auch noch im August oder September? Am besten halbwegs in der Nähe von Sachsen. Marathons auf die schnellste Zeit bin ich noch nicht gefahren - da gäbe es den EBM100 im Erzgebirge Anfang August.


----------



## Peter88 (5. Februar 2019)

Einfach mal in den üblichen Rennkalendern nachschauen 

https://www.jedermanntermine.de/

https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bin letztes Jahr durch Zufall in die 12h von Külsheim geworfen worden und fand es total genial. Solche Ausdauer-Geschichten sind wohl genau mein Ding.
> 
> ...



2much4you  ist immer Anfang Juli im schönen Zittauer Gebirge.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Februar 2019)

ok, 24h sind mir als Einzelstarter dann doch erst mal zu derbe - 8 bis 12 Stunden sind da gerade das Optimum. Dazu habe ich dann nicht so viel in den besagten Kalendern gefunden.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (30. Juni 2019)

Wir werden in 3 Wochen erstmals in Külsheim das 12 Stundenrennen mitfahren. Wir sind zu sechst in zwei Teams und keiner von uns hat Erfahrung bei Stundenrennen.
Was sind denn wertvolle Tipps die man beherzigen sollte, was ist sinnvolle Ausrüstung die man dabei haben sollte. Campingstühle und Klapptisch haben wir auf der Liste stehen, was braucht man sonst?
Verpflegung gibt es eigentlich alles vor Ort inkl. einem Zelt für unser Team, sportliche Ziele gibt es eigentlich keine. Spaß haben und sich das ganze erstmal anschauen ist die Devise.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. Juni 2019)

Hab leider keine Teamerfahrung.
Hab Werkzeug, Flickzeug und bissl Verbandszeug dabei. Verpflegung bekommt man reichlich - Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase sollte man dabei haben - die Runde ist ca. 10km lang.

Wechselmodus solltet Ihr Euch überlegen. Und dann könnt Ihr ja permanent fahren. Die Nichtfahrer machen Pause/essen. 

Vielleicht auch gar keinen Kopp drüber machen. Hab letztes Jahr zwei Tage davor davon erfahren und bin noch nie vorher so lange MTB gefahren - und es lief einfach.

-----------

Bin auch noch am überlegen, wie ich es gut einteile. In Schnaittach war eine Frau, die jede Runde (so vermute ich) die Flasche aufgefüllt hat und einen Keks an der Verpflegung gegessen hat. Nich schlecht.

Alle drei Runden eine kleine Pause ist derzeit mein Plan und insgesamt will ich 20 Runden schaffen (drei mehr als letztes Jahr). Die 26 Runden des Siegers letztes Jahr sind für mich illusorisch. So fit bin ich nicht.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Juli 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bin letztes Jahr durch Zufall in die 12h von Külsheim geworfen worden und fand es total genial. Solche Ausdauer-Geschichten sind wohl genau mein Ding.
> 
> ...


Hi,

ich betreibe ja einen kleinen Blog um das Thema Ultracycling. Die größten Rennen/Termine habe ich hier aufgeführt.









						24h München is back-Renntermine für Enduristen 2019
					

Zunächst die gute Nachricht: auch 2019 gibt es wieder zahlreiche 12 & 24h Rennen. Mit dem 24h Rennen im Münchner Olympiapark ist sogar ein weiteres nach der Austragung 2017 wieder mit am Start. Doch bedeuten die mehr als ein Dutzend Renntermine noch längst keinen gefüllten Rennkalender. Wer näml



					www.becomeapro.one
				




Was man sagen kann, leider gibt es nur 3 ausgewiesene 12h Rennen in Deutschland. Es gibt zusätzlich noch das ein oder andere 24h Rennen wie z.b. Bikearoundtheclock oder nightonbike die quasi eine 12 bzw 16h Wertung/Rennen integrieren. Es ist wirklich schwer ein ganze Saison mit Ultarrennen zu planen da viele Events geballt im Juni/Juli stattfinden. Auch Rennen wie Münshcen oder Alfsee die im Mai waren, platzieren sich nun in diesem Zeitfenster.

Lg
Daniel

Edit: Wir sehen uns in Külsheim


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung. Zittau kannst Du noch ergänzen:









						2much4you -
					






					2much4you.de


----------



## Laktathunter (4. Juli 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenstellung. Zittau kannst Du noch ergänzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja meine Liste ist seit dem Beitrag deutlich gewachsen...die Problematik mit der Terminüberschneidung bleibt. Alfsee wurde für 2020 nun auch in den Juni gelegt.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. Juli 2019)

Na, wie lief es bei Euch?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (22. Juli 2019)

Also bei @samael75 und mir lief es im 2er-Team ausgezeichnet.
7. Platz mit 25 gefahrenen Runden war für uns ein Top-Ergebnis. Das super drumherum machte für mich das Event perfekt. Der beste und zugleich anstrengendste Tag auf dem Bike bisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Juli 2019)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Also bei @samael75 und mir lief es im 2er-Team ausgezeichnet.
> 7. Platz mit 25 gefahrenen Runden war für uns ein Top-Ergebnis. Das super drumherum machte für mich das Event perfekt. Der beste und zugleich anstrengendste Tag auf dem Bike bisher


Super! 

Ja, das ganze Rennen ist perfekt. Schnaittach hat mich da echt ein bisschen enttäuscht - das war einfach nur Sport - Külsheim hat da viel mehr Atmosphäre.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Februar 2020)

So, dieses Jahr zu den 24h von Zittau und den 12h von Külsheim gemeldet. Kommt mir noch leicht bescheuert vor, da nur zwei Wochen dazwischen liegen 

Schnaittach wird's dieses Jahr nicht.


----------



## Laktathunter (4. Februar 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> So, dieses Jahr zu den 24h von Zittau und den 12h von Külsheim gemeldet. Kommt mir noch leicht bescheuert vor, da nur zwei Wochen dazwischen liegen
> 
> Schnaittach wird's dieses Jahr nicht.


wir sehen uns in Külsheim...vile Erfolg


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Februar 2020)

8h von Aabenraa finden in diesem Jahr nicht statt.


----------



## Konrado (17. Februar 2020)

24h Rennen bei Metz in Frankreich, ca 4000 Teilnehmer, Tolle Stimmung wie in Frankreich bei Radveranstaltungen üblich. Der Rundkurs ist S2 mit einigen S3 Passagen,  Runde im letzten Jahr auf 13 km 450 HM!
Die erste Runde wird von den Meisten verkleidet gefahren, siehe Video links auf der Homepage.
Kaum Deutsche trotz Grenznähe.






						Les Crapauds – 24h VTT Moselle
					






					www.24hvttcrapauds.com


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Februar 2020)

Konrado schrieb:


> 24h Rennen bei Metz in Frankreich, ca 4000 Teilnehmer, Tolle Stimmung wie in Frankreich bei Radveranstaltungen üblich. Der Rundkurs ist S2 mit einigen S3 Passagen,  Runde im letzten Jahr auf 13 km 450 HM!
> Die erste Runde wird von den Meisten verkleidet gefahren, siehe Video links auf der Homepage.
> Kaum Deutsche trotz Grenznähe.
> 
> ...


Hab ich gesehen, absolut geil und auch verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

